# Getting ready for winter



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been working in the workshop, cleaning and oiling the machines. I am getting things ready for the winter months. 

What steps are you taking to get your shop ready for winter? I had to replace a thermostat wire on my heater and re-arrange a few tools.

Bill


----------



## herrwood (Apr 19, 2014)

Closed up the a/c unit and bring in the heater and move glue and other cold sensitive items in to the house


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Opened the valve on the propane tank. Haven't gotten around to opening the valve to the stove, yet.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Don't have to do much of anything - - shop is the basement. Pretty constant 55-60 year round. But I may hijack part of the garage this winter - - got to figure out some sort of heat source.

HJ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bgriggs said:


> What steps are you taking to get your shop ready for winter?
> 
> Bill


not much if anything...
it's always winter or near winter here...


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Lite the furnance, covered the AC, and insulated my garage door. Cleaned, waxed tables, and oiled/greased equipment. Cleaned the floors and shoveled out about 5 wheelbarrow full of turning chips. Ready to go.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Flip the thermostat switch from AC to heat


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Winter? ....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Winter? ....


the bestest time of all the seasons ever...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

My shop is also within the house, so no winter prep there. Instead, I'm rushing to get done all of the projects that I don't like to do indoors in my small shop...last weekend was spent spray painting an old trailer that I'm getting ready sell. :frown:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was going to insulate my shop right before the steps decided to break off the wall as I fractured my ribs .
Guess there's always next year


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I was going to insulate my shop right before the steps decided to break off the wall as I fractured my ribs .
> Guess there's always next year


use the welder money to hire it out,,,


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Winter? What is this "winter" of which you speak? Is that the time of year when my shop temp goes down into the 60s?


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Winter? What is this "winter" of which you speak? Is that the time of year when my shop temp goes down into the 60s?


60's!:surprise: I'm good until the glue freezes or stops setting up.:wink::wink:


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing, the garage is what it is.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Exactly!*



old coasty said:


> Nothing, the garage is what it is.


Peaceful and quiet...and dry.


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

NOW! That's the way to do it.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Move the beers out of the fridge to the workbench where they will be more easily accessible at all times. Unlike the British, in South Africa we still like cold beers, even in winter.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Unlike the British, in South Africa we still like cold beers, even in winter.[/QUOTE]

Same in the USA - - we're normal too.

HJ

Even lousy beer can be drank cold


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Murtu01 said:


> Move the beers out of the fridge to the workbench where they will be more easily accessible at all times.


or teach the dog to fetch/serve.....
and recycle the empties...


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Nothing in my shop :surprise:, maybe look for my sweater for fresh days, not real winter here :wink:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Put a big heater in and hook up the remote control switch so I can turn it on from the house. With El Nino this winter should be pretty wet and maybe occasional snow. Get out my warm shirts and down vest.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Switch the mini split from AC to Heat, if needed, which I doubt. Lower the thermostat from 77 to 68, and let 'er rip.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Murtu01 said:


> Move the beers out of the fridge to the workbench where they will be more easily accessible at all times. Unlike the British, in South Africa we still like cold beers, even in winter.


The Garage has a fridge with cold beers.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> Winter? What is this "winter" of which you speak? Is that the time of year when my shop temp goes down into the 60s?


Yes. Or, as they say in Southern California, "the limits of human endurance".


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stolen from the 'net...

CANADIAN GOTHIC


_(not me, by the way)_


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill,

Why did you remind me?

I still need to insulate the walls and upstairs ceiling and get a 220 plug installed for the big heater. Looks like it will be next year again, so I'll have get the 2 oil filled heaters from upstairs and clean them up. I got 5 more jobs today and 2 more projects coming tomorrow so I'll have to wait. The good thing is they are keeping me busy and they can help pay for some of the insulation.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Still need to get the wiring done for the outdoor GFI plugs for the car heaters.. (yes winter happens in Alaska.), need another 2 cords of wood split.... momma needs to get swinging that axe.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Bill,
> 
> Why did you remind me?
> 
> I still need to insulate the walls and upstairs ceiling and get a 220 plug installed for the big heater. Looks like it will be next year again, so I'll have get the 2 oil filled heaters from upstairs and clean them up. I got 5 more jobs today and 2 more projects coming tomorrow so I'll have to wait. The good thing is they are keeping me busy and they can help pay for some of the insulation.



Now we got 2 guys that need insulation??????

It's getting catchy.

HJ


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

For those of the members that want to keep their beer cold and not sitting on the bench, you need to get one of these!






Hopefully the link will work.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Now there's a gadget!


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

Not much to do here still in shorts here in central Florida.... But I am cleaning shop and tools now that all orders are out for Christmas!!!!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

There goes my last exercise activity!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

subtleaccents said:


> For those of the members that want to keep their beer cold and not sitting on the bench, you need to get one of these!
> .


got another...
that's cool...


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

I am like Sebasation I will turn my ac up to 74 or off and open the doors here in sw Florida. Getting ready to play with my new nebula cnc


----------

